
Ethereum smart contracts in a nutshell - renas
http://linuxforme.com/ethereum-smart-contracts-in-a-nutshell.html
======
ethernaut70
What is the difference between the lottery() and manual_lottery() methods in
the lottery contract?

~~~
renas
lottery() is the final method, meaning, its what we want to be called by owner
while we still have the result block available. the manual_lottery() was
created for testing purposes only and its going to be removed when on
production network.

------
ethbr
nice initiative, smart idea to use the future block hash as a base for the
lottery result

cool client DAPP with creative icons

~~~
renas
the icons are also a little open source project
[https://github.com/renasboy/eth-address-
icon](https://github.com/renasboy/eth-address-icon)

------
coin_collector
Very useful for my way of working, hardcore with a nice lottery example,
thumbs up !

